# where to buy driftwood



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Look in the Swap n Shop. Badcopnofishtank has some really nice Manzanita stumps for sale, or did unless they're all gone...


----------



## D.S. Drifter (Dec 18, 2009)

*i may have what your looking for....*

if you dont find a piece of driftwood you like on swap n shop i may have what your looking for i have about 35 pieces about a dozen that wood be great for large centerpieces in tanks 55g & up. hadnt gotten around to taking pics yet. would be happy to try and help you out if i can. (there are many small to medium pcs for accent pcs or centerpieces in smaller tanks as well)


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

*Driftwood Resource*



Erloas said:


> I'm trying to find a good place to buy a larger certerpiece type of driftwood for a 55g


*I would recommend a friend who lives in Prescott, AZ and a TPT member (screen name - badcopnofishtank). I have bought driftwood from him - he sells worldwide.*

*http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/badcopnofishtank.html*

*He is also a member of our local club (Arizona Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts) and his screen name is - CenterpieceAquatics.*


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

Don't buy it, find it!

That's my motto anyway...


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

Moody636 said:


> Don't buy it, find it!
> 
> That's my motto anyway...


I thought about that, but it doesn't seem to be a practical choice here. Right where I live the only trees are ones people planted, they don't make a lot of driftwood. Where I usually go camping is almost always pines, some quakes and thats about it. The trees by the river tend to be either elm or cottonwood, and while I think elms are ok, I think cottonwoods don't hold up to the water. So it would probably take me a lot of looking to find something. That and about 6 months so everything isn't covered in snow and ice.



I send a message to badcopnofishtank earlier today. If I would have started this a bit earlier I would have had my brother pick some stuff up, because he is living in Phoenix (AJ actually) and he is coming up for Christmas. Unfortunately he'll be heading up tomorrow so not enough time to get him to pick something up for me.


----------



## Airphotog (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought a piece from apethouse and I thought it was pretty nice. It will sink right away and has a nice shape to it.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/390/Aquarium-Driftwood/wood/0


----------



## obx driftwood (Dec 9, 2011)

*Plenty of driftwood for 55 gal tank*

Been supplying local and out of state artist for several years. Finally decided after recent Hurricane to make a go at it full time. Never seen so much wood in 15 full-time years as a waterman. Just put www.obxdriftwood.com on line earlier this week. Only have about 1/10th of inventory on site. Working as fast as I can to get the rest up. I can take a photo of all that we have that would fit in 55 gallon tank and e-mail it to you to see if we have what you are looking for. Wood is from waters of the outer banks of North Carolina. My e-mail is [email protected].
Reese


----------



## Realistik84 (Sep 12, 2011)

PC1 and PlantBrain both sell Manzanita in the Power Sellers section, are respected Power Sellers. 

Both are easy to work with, post lots of pictures and update frequently. 

PlantBrain is Tom Barr, by far one of the most respected in the Hobby at large, deservedly so.


----------



## bcshepard (Jan 25, 2012)

I just ordered from http://manzanita.com/ - I have yet to revieve my product as I just ordered.. But the guy was nice and he checked his stocks for me over the phone.. And his shipping was very reasonable. Nice quality pics of the pieces on the site etc.. I'll try to remember to re-post when I get the stuff in.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I just use Ebay.com to get my driftwood, There's a couple users on there selling really nice pieces of driftwood for good prices. The main person I get my pieces from is "tigerlilly58", and here's the last piece I bought from them. Only paid $21 and that includes shipping.

21"x5"x4"


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

tom barr

sent from my ti-85 during chemistry class


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

www.thedriftwoodstore.com

GREAT pieces and great customer serviceroud:


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

bcshepard said:


> I just ordered from http://manzanita.com/ - I have yet to revieve my product as I just ordered.. But the guy was nice and he checked his stocks for me over the phone.. And his shipping was very reasonable. Nice quality pics of the pieces on the site etc.. I'll try to remember to re-post when I get the stuff in.



^this

guy is nice and u can bargain with him. i think his name is rich? give them a call. they have very nice individual stumps with pics. so u know its the exactly the one ur getting. to me, they have the nicest stump piece i can find online without paying an arm and leg.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

I just placed an order from www.thedriftwoodstore.com. He has some very nice pieces.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I use myself lol www.manzanita-driftwood.com


----------



## Rinfish (Aug 16, 2015)

ChadRamsey said:


> thedriftwoodstore.com
> 
> GREAT pieces and great customer serviceroud:




Clicked on this and got a malware warning! Not sure why, the address looks legit, but no one click this link.

*Edit* im a sucker for punishment and clicked it again to make sure. Same thing, very-not-good result.


----------

